# Unable to create a dot-lock at ...



## stefanw (29. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab hier einen Server der seit 2 Monaten ohne Probleme läuft. Seit gestern gibt es Probleme bei der Zustellung von Mails. Folgendes steht im mail.log:

... status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock ...

An den Berechtigungen liegt es nicht alle Mailboxen gehören vmail:vmail, am Festplattenplatz auch nicht. habt Ihr eine Idee?

Danke

SW


----------



## Till (29. Feb. 2012)

ES kann an sich nur ein problem mit den Rechten sein (das kann auch das Verzeichnis /var/vmail selbst sein) oder aber das Zeilverzeichnis des maildirs gibt es nicht. Schau auch mal nach ob in ISPConfig wirklich Maildrop und courier unter System > Server config ausgewählt ist.


----------



## miglosch (28. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> ES kann an sich nur ein problem mit den Rechten sein (das kann auch das Verzeichnis /var/vmail selbst sein) oder aber das Zeilverzeichnis des maildirs gibt es nicht. Schau auch mal nach ob in ISPConfig wirklich Maildrop und courier unter System > Server config ausgewählt ist.


Gleiches Problem...

Und tatsächlich fehlte das Verzeichnis in /var/vmail...
Aber...
a) wie kann das passieren?
b) wie geht es nun weiter? Werden die Unterordner im fehlenden Verzeichnis dann selbst angelegt oder muss ich das selbst machen?


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2013)

a) Dein ispconfig server cronjob läuft nicht.
b) behebe das probelm a).

aus der ISPConfig FAQ:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## miglosch (28. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> a) Dein ispconfig server cronjob läuft nicht.
> b) behebe das probelm a).
> 
> aus der ISPConfig FAQ:
> ...


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
Scheint ein Fehler mit xcache zu sein... 


```
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/xcache.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/xcache.ini on line 9 in Unknown on line 0
Failed loading /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/xcache.so:  /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/xcache.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
28.04.2013-17:44 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
28.04.2013-17:44 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```


----------



## miglosch (28. Apr. 2013)

*Problem gelöst?*

Danke Till! 
Habe in der /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/xcache.ini die # gegen ;; getauscht und den Pfad zu xcache.so angepasst.

```
[xcache-common]
;; install as zend extension (recommended), normally "$extension_dir/xcache.so"
zend_extension =/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/xcache.so
```
Aufruf von /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh bringt jetzt:

```
28.04.2013-18:11 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
28.04.2013-18:11 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```
Ich vermute mal, dass diese Fehlerhäufung mit 2 Faktoren verbunden ist:
a) der Versuch postfix dazu zu zwingen beim Versand immer ein und die selbe IP zu verwenden (Sollte postfix zwar defaultmäßig machen, tut er aber nicht!)
b) ein "Panik-dist-upgrade"; vermutlich wurde da so viel erneuert, dass die Pfadangabe in o.g. .ini nicht geändert wurde...

Soweit so gut... Server ist wieder komplett aktuell (dist+ispc) und fast alles läuft wieder; bis auf roundcube... (InnoDB )


----------

